# Hairy Toes



## rossi_mac (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning peeps

Had my yearly chiropodist/podiatry appointment this moaning.

As ever nice chat she's a good girl! My sensitivity and all that jazz seem fine to her.

An interesting thing she said was "I can see you've got no real probs as you have hairy toes" I guess it doesn't mean you have to have furry feet but if you do a signal if you start to loose the fur is Neuropathy. Well I didn't know that! She said really bad cases hair is lost up to the shins!

Hope all well, and as hairy as ever!

Rossi


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting, i am as bald as baby's bum there, well, blond and tiny.......


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2011)

There was a note in another thread recently that suggested hair loss is related to high blood sugars so hairy toes may indicate that a) your BGs are fine and b) you're a hobbit. Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 3, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> There was a note in another thread recently that suggested hair loss is related to high blood sugars so hairy toes may indicate that a) your BGs are fine and b) you're a hobbit. Do you like mushrooms?



mushrooms, magic, I mean yes great not magic roundabout magic just tasty magic!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 3, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> mushrooms, magic, I mean yes great not magic roundabout magic just tasty magic!!



You've just munched a handful haven't you!!!.........


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Good news Rossi  My podiatrist said basically the same thing - as I had hair on my lower legs it indicated a good blood supply and circulation.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 3, 2011)

GP nurse said same to me a couple of days ago whilst checking. I'd forgotten.

Hairy from top to bottom. 

Rob


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it good for ladies to have hairy toes then ........


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Is it good for ladies to have hairy toes then ........



I imagine the hairier, the better!


----------



## AnnW (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I imagine the hairier, the better!




Sexy eh?


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 3, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> There was a note in another thread recently that suggested hair loss is related to high blood sugars so hairy toes may indicate that a) your BGs are fine and b) you're a hobbit. Do you like mushrooms?



Rotter! You nicked my "Rossi is a Hobbit Shock!!" 'headline'!!


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 3, 2011)

*Hairy*

Yes I was told it was a good sign to have hairy toes nurse noticed a long one and that was after they were waxed I will see what she says tomorrow at my first review (will I wax them or not?)



Lanz


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 3, 2011)

Peripheral Vascular Disease causes the loss of hair from your legs as well, just one of the symptoms.

cramps
cold feet
cyanosis
gait changes
weak limb pulse
extremity hair loss
leg and/or foot numbness
thigh, calf or foot muscle pain
leg pain (claudication) ~ relieved by rest


Maybe the producers of The Hobbit should get auditions from the diabetic community for Hobbits to play themselves... lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Rotter! You nicked my "Rossi is a Hobbit Shock!!" 'headline'!!



If he is, then he's the tallest one ever known!


----------



## HelenM (Mar 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Rotter! You nicked my "Rossi is a Hobbit Shock!!" 'headline'!!



all those 'second breakfasts' can't be good for the glucose levels though


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> If he is, then he's the tallest one ever known!



I suspect that he's been quaffing "Ent draught"!!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 3, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> An interesting thing she said was "I can see you've got no real probs as you have hairy toes" Rossi



Hold on to those hairy toes ...report in today's Times about an American diabetic with no feeling in his feet, fell asleep and dog ate three of his toes ...

"...Westboro Baptist Church. (AFP) Dog eats owner's toes Roseburg...diabetic man with no feeling in his feet woke up to find his dog had eaten part of his right foot, including three toes. The...woke up to find bits of his foot missing. (AP)"


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Hold on to those hairy toes ...report in today's Times about an American diabetic with no feeling in his feet, fell asleep and dog ate three of his toes ...
> 
> "...Westboro Baptist Church. (AFP) Dog eats owner's toes Roseburg...diabetic man with no feeling in his feet woke up to find his dog had eaten part of his right foot, including three toes. The...woke up to find bits of his foot missing. (AP)"



I'm sure I heard that story ages ago! Eeeew!!


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember a story from last year too.. it is obviously becoming common for dogs to do this..!!!

Current one Oregon

Michigan

California


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 4, 2011)

Something's afoot, obviously!


----------

